# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Confusion with data series and axis

## mtouhig

Hello all. I am trying to create a line chart, but have difficulty getting the outcome correct.

If you look at either chart the y-axis is correct. But in both cases, the x-axis should be the date - and what is plotted should be the 7 sets of values (BB,AB,BL etc).

As you can see, I have tried formatting my source data in both orientation.

Thank you.

----------


## Andy Pope

Use the Switch Row/Column button on Chart Design > Data tab.

To get the dates show format axis Number format to be relinked to source

----------

